# the limit tends to the wooden frame of the blackboard



## August2

Здравствуйте!

Could you please check this text for grammar?
Если мы рассматриваем/выберем меньшие и меньшие значения для x, предел функции стремится к дереве классной доски / к деревянной раме классной доски...
Or, in a fewer words:
Когда x стремится к нолю, предел функции стремится к дереве классной доски...

I’d like to say something like: “If we consider smaller and smaller values for x, the limit of the function approaches/tends to the wooden frame of the blackboard...”.
Context: a classroom, a student struggling with a mathematical problem and an old-fashioned blackboard.


----------



## domkrat

Если мы рассматриваем/выберем будем выбирать *всё *меньшие и меньшие значения для x, предел *значение* функции *будет* стремится к дереве классной доски / *к (деревянной**) раме* классной доски...

Два возможных варианта:

*Если* мы* будем выбирать* ..., ... *будет *стремится
*
Когда* мы* выбираем* ..., ... стремится


Когда x стремится к *нулю*, предел *значение* функции стремится к дереве (*деревянной) **раме *классной доски...

(*If I understand it correctly*, the limit of a function cannot approach anything. it is the values of the function that approach the limit. Right?)

Если вы это лично сами собираетесь говорить студентам (как шутку), то я бы сказал вместо "классной доски" --> "*этой* доски" или "*нашей* доски" (и жестом показать на доску).


----------



## domkrat

А еще лучше сказать так:

... стремится к *краю* [этой/нашей] доски.


----------



## August2

domkrat said:


> (*If I understand it correctly*, the limit of a function cannot approach anything. it is the values of the function that approach the limit. Right?)


 
Right, of course...It’s the function F(x) which tends to its limit (if any).
In the original language (Italian) that student showed even a greater humour (which was lost in my translation). He said something like: “The limit of this function tends to _the limit of this old and damned blackboard _[the wooden frame]…” ~ ”предел функции стремится к краю этой доски".
Thank you for your grammatical corrections, domkrat!


----------



## domkrat

Yeah, translating such jokes is hopeless. Humour will be lost no matter what.
One could also say:

"предел функции [приближается к краю, но (все-таки)] *остается в пределах* этой доски"

"предел функции [приближается к краю, но (так и)] *не выходит за пределы* этой доски"

But this sounds rather awkward.


----------



## Maroseika

august2 said:


> in the original language (italian) that student showed even a greater humour (which was lost in my translation). He said something like: “the limit of this function tends to _the limit of this old and damned blackboard _[the wooden frame]…” ~


... стремится к краю этой дурацкой доски.


----------



## Kolan

August2 said:


> “The limit of this function tends to _the limit of this old and damned blackboard _[the wooden frame]…” ~ ”предел функции стремится к краю этой доски".


It is incorrect at source. Предел cannot стремиться/to tend, it may be equal only to a value or not exist (in the real space). It is a function that стремится/tends. A student should be able to understand the difference.

Altogether, "(эта) функция в пределе стремится к (деревянному) краю этой *старой чёртовой классной доски*."


----------



## August2

*Maroseika* and *Kolan*, thank you for your observations and suggestions from a grammatical/syntactical/stylistic point of view.

@*Kolan* - As to the incorrectness (or wrongness) “at the source”, please read the first line of my post #4 and you should be able to understand the difference …
In any case, I am only too aware that translating such jokes _may_ be hopeless. As *domkrat *rightly said, “humour will be lost no matter what”.


----------



## Kolan

August2 said:


> @*Kolan* - As to the incorrectness (or wrongness) “at the source”, please read the first line of my post #4 and you should be able to understand the difference …


Which sentence you would like to translate then, #1 or #4, irrespectively to the sense of humour (we'll add it later)?

"At source" and "at the source" - both are correct, depending on what you want to say.


----------



## August2

Kolan said:


> Which sentence you would like to translate then, #1 or #4, irrespectively to the sense of humour (we'll add it later)?


 
The first one. 

The original student’s sentence tends to #1… but with the following nuance. “_The limit of the function_” – in his speech – _also_ means that the function has a serious drawback or defect or unexpected difficulty (limit). The drawback is that *it* is “dangerously” approaching to the wooden frame of that stupid and old blackboard.

My translation (into English) was perhaps too laconic and has lost the original flavour/humour.

Summing up, we could say “If we consider smaller and smaller values for x, our function has a serious limit: *it* tends to the wooden frame of that stupid blackboard...”.


----------



## Kolan

August2 said:


> The first one.
> 
> My translation (into English) was perhaps too laconic and has lost the original flavour/humour.
> 
> Summing up, we could say “If we consider smaller and smaller values for x, our function has a serious limit: *it* tends to the wooden frame of that stupid blackboard...”.


Could you please provide with the original phrase in Italian, tainted with humour, we'll start over from there. Humour has to survive in translation, while English is not rather good for that.


----------



## August2

Kolan said:


> Could you please provide with the original phrase in Italian, tainted with humour, we'll start over from there. Humour has to survive in translation, and English is not rather good for that.


 
The student, after making some calculations on the blackboard, says:

_Allora, considerando valori sempre più piccoli, cioè decrescenti, per la variabile indipendente x, mi sembra che la nostra funzione F(x) abbia un serio limite perché ehm.. essa… no esso... tende al legno di questa vecchia e poco intelligente lavagna._

Thank you for your attention. I’ll read your reply – and answer to it - tomorrow.
Good evening.


----------



## domkrat

Just to throw in a couple of possible phrases:

"в пределе у функции есть серьезное ограничение"
"она ограничена краем этой дурацкой доски"


----------



## August2

domkrat said:


> Just to throw in a couple of possible phrases


 
Thank you for your suggestions.
 
I think I’ve got some interesting didactic material for my unrehearsed Russian lessons.
 
For posterity sake… эта функция with a “серьезное ограничение” was nothing but  _y=arcsin x_  and эта дурацкая старая доска will soon be replaced by a умная  новая доска, but преобразования и вычисления, связанные с обратными тригонометрическими функциями will not change…
Доски и студенты меняются но тригонометрические функции не  меняются вместе с ними.


----------



## Kolan

Помню, на мехмате в 70-х ходил такой анекдот (политический, тс-с-с!).

"Согласно теории научного коммунизма, роль Коммунистической партии в советском обществе непрерывно возрастает. С другой стороны, в пределе, при коммунизме партии не станет, так как наступит всеобщее равенство, и роль её будет равна нулю. Какую роль играет Коммунистическая партия в современную эпоху?"

(тут иллюстрации на старой классной доске вы чертите функцию y = -exp(-x), ведете-ведете линию и продолжаете )

... и все было бы хорошо по теории, если бы не деревянный край этой чертовой доски!"


----------



## August2

Kolan said:


> Помню, на мехмате в 70-х ходил такой анекдот (политический, тс-с-с!).


 
Rephrasing that witty political-mathematical joke, we can say:

В связи с таким политическом-математическом анекдотом,
руководствуясь теориями научного коммунизма, 
исходя из теоретических сведений (область положительности и область отрицательности функции), заявляем:
Роль Коммунистической партии - отрицательна. (Давно пора сказать студентам мехмата правду )!
Доказательство: 
1. Роль партии непрерывно возрастает.
2. При коммунизме, в бесклассовом обществе, роль партии будет равна нулю.
Т.е. имеем непрерывно возрастающую функцию стремящуюся к нулю. 
Следовательно, она отрицательна.



> ... и все было бы хорошо по теории, если бы не деревянный край этой чертовой доски!"


 
С другой стороны, капиталистическая функция y = exp(x) [Экспоненциальный рост] стремится к краю аудитории, от пола (...well, to say the truth from the _X_-axis) до потолка ...


----------



## Kolan

august2 said:


> С другой стороны, капиталистическая функция y = exp(x) [Экспоненциальный рост] стремится к краю аудитории, от пола (...well, to say the truth from the _x_-axis) до потолка ...


... причём, чем выше, тем больнее падать, особенно, о край деревянной доски.


----------



## August2

kolan said:


> ... причём, чем выше, тем больнее падать, особенно, о край деревянной доски.


 
Это была историческая неизбежность. Коммунистическая Немезида не заставила себя ждать...

При возрастании зависимой переменной вероятность нежелательного исхода (“падать о край деревянной доски”) стремится к единице.
Отсюда вывод : чтобы изучать эту функцию не обязательно летать высоко. Вспомните историю про Икара...

Выслушаем сущность всего. 
Все идет в одно место: все произошло из _этой классной доски_ и все возвратится в _эту классную доску_.


----------



## domkrat

August2 said:


> Все *идет в одно место*


Это часто-используемый эвфемизм (euphemism) означающий "идет в зад/задницу" . Хотя, тут по смыслу как раз подходит. 

Можно сказать возвышенно: "Все возвращается на кр*у*ги сво*я*".


----------



## Kolan

domkrat said:


> Это часто используемый эвфемизм, означающий "идет в зад/задницу" . Хотя, тут по смыслу как раз подходит.
> 
> Можно сказать возвышенно: "Все возвращается на кр*у*ги сво*я*".


"идёт в *жопу*", тогда нужен  , а так - ничего предосудительного. "*Задница*", можно сказать, по нынешним временам - вполне парламентское выражение.


----------

